# MWLSTS



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif MWLSTS   will be in Springfield, IL Oct 3-4 show  loco is a MKT FA1(2 numbers red yellow silver paint)
Show Car double door 40ft boxcar MKT Sloan Yellow lettering and graphics black
Info is on Aristocraft web site aristo forum MWLSTS
http://aristocraft.com/


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

See you there!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be looking o get one of the box cars.  really look cool.  Later RJD


----------

